# العائلة المقدسة فى مصر



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*العائلة المقدسة فى مصر*






*أيقونة تمثل السيد المسيح على كرسى العرش 
المتحف القبطى- مصر القديمة* 
مجـئ السيد المسيح والعائلة المقدسة الى مصـر مـن اهـم الاحـداث التى جـرت على ارض مصـرنــا الغــالية فـى تاريخهــا الطـويل 
*
فبــروح النبوة نظـر هــوشع النبى السيد المسيح منطلقاً مـن بيت لحـم ، حيث لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه فـى كل اورشليم ، ليلتجئ الى ارض مصــر ، ويجد له موضعاً فــى قلوب الأمميين ولهذا قيلت النبوة من مصــر دعــوت ابنى هو 1:11 
وفى اكثر تفصيل يحدثنا اشعياء النبى فى سفره الانجيلى عن هذه الرحلة المقدسة فيقول : " هو ذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها " 1:19 
وهذا ما حدث فعندما كان السيد المسيح يدخل اى مدينه فى مصر كانت الاوثان تسقط فى المعابد وتنكسر فيخاف الناس من هذا الحدث غير المألوف ويرتعبون 
وكان دخول السيد المسيح ارض مصـر بركة كبيرة لارضها وشعبها فبسببها قال الـرب مبارك شعبى مصـر (25:19)، وبسببها تمت نبوءة اشعياء القائلة يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط ارض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى ارض مصر ( أ ش 19:19،20) اما المذبح الذى فى وسط ارض مصر فهو كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم الاثرية بدير المحرق العامر حيث مكثت العائلة المقدسة فى هذا المكان اكثر من سته شهور كاملة وسطح المذبح هو الحجر الذى كان ينام عليه المخلص الطفل ودير المحرق يقع فى منتصف ارض مصر تماماً من جميع الاتجاهات كما اصبحت فى ارض مصر كنائس كثيرة فى طول البلاد وعرضها خصوصاً فى الاماكن التى زارتها العائلة المقدسة وباركتها





أيقونة تمثل بشارة الملاك للسيدة العذراء
المتحف القبطى - مصر القديمة 






أيقونة القديسة دميانة 
كنيسة أبى سيفين - مصر القديمة 






أيقونة للسيدة العذراء تحمل 
السيد المسيح وهو طفل 
<H3 align=right>العائلة المقدسة تدخل مصر </H3>
خروج يوسف الشيخ من ارض فلسطين كأمر الملاك وخرجت معه السيدة العذراء القديسه مريم راكبة على حمار وتحمل على ذراعيها الرب يسوع 
وقد اجمعت كل التقاليد الشرقية والغربية على ان مريم العذراء ركبت حمار وسار يوسف جانب الحمار ممسكا بمقوده حسب المتبع عادة فى الشرق 
ليست رحلة العائلة المقدسة الى ارض مصر وفى داخلها بالامر الهين بل انها رحلة شاقة مليئة بالالام والاتعاب لقد سارت السيدة العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع ومعها يوسف البار عبر برية قاسية عابرة الصحارى والهضاب والوديان متنقلة من مكان الى مكان وكانت هناك مخاطركثيرة تجابهها فهناك الوحوش الضارية التى كانت تهدد حياتهم فى البرارى وفى الرحيل عبر الصحراء حيث كانت عادة المسافرين ان يسافروا جماعات لانه بدون حماية قافله منظمة يكون امل النجاه ضعيفاً 





أيقونة تمتل العائلة المقدسة أثناء هروبها
الى مصر -المتحف المصرى - مصر القديمة 

اما العمود الذى عند تخمها فهو كرسى مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية فهو العمود الذى وقف صامدا فى الاسكندرية على تخم مصر الشمالى واساس كنيستها الرسولية وكانت زيارة السيد المسيح لمصر هى التمهيد الحقيقى لمجئ مارمرقس الرسول الى مصر وتأسيس كنيسة الاسكندرية وسرى التدين الى كل الناس فأصبح شعب مصر متدينا روحيا يعرف الله حق المعرفة ويعبده حق العبادة حتى كملت النبوة فيعرف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب ويقدومن ذبيحه وتقدمة - أ ش 19-21 
ثم هناك تهديد القبائل التى تتجول فى البرارى وقلق السيدة العذراء على الطفل يسوع وهو يتعرض للشمس المحرقة وبرد الليل ولكل تقلبات الجو فضلاً عن خشية نفاذ الطعام والماء وحسب المصادر التاريخية القبطية واهمها ميمر البابا ثيئوفيلس (23) من باباوات الاسكندرية ( 384-412م ) ، كانت هناك ثلاثة طرق يمكن ان يسلكها المسافر من فلسطين الى مصر فى ذلك الزمان ولكن العائلة المقدسة عند مجيئها من فلسطين الى مصر لم تسلك اى من الطرق الثلاثة المعروفة لكنها سلكت طريقاً اخر خاصاً بها وهذا بديهى لانها هاربة من شر الملك هيرودس فلجأت الى طريق غير الطرق المعروفة قادها الرب وملاكه فيه وهذا الطريق هو الذى ذكرة السنكسار القبطى اخذاً عن رؤيا البابا ثيئوفيلس التى سجلها فى ميمره المعروف 


*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة بمنطقة
الزرانيق والفرما [/SIZE]
**



**تاج عمود بالفرما **
تاج عمود بالفرما 


سارت العائلة المقدسة من بيت لحم الى غزة حتى محمية الزرانيق ( الفلوسيات ) غرب العريش بـ 37 كم ودخلت مصرعن طريق صحراء سيناء من الناحية الشمالية من جهه الفرما ( بلوزيوم ) الواقعة بنين مدينتى العريش وبور سعيد 




بقايا أثار قبطية - الفرما




تل الكنائس بالفرما - المتحف القبطى- مصر القديمة [SIZE=+3]دخول العائلة المقدسة
مدينة بسطا - محافظة الشرقية [/SIZE]




بقايا أثار فرعونية - تل بسطا - الشرقية 


دخلت العائلة المقدسة مدينه تل بسطا ( بسطة ) بالقرب من مدينه الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية وتبعد عن مدينة القاهرة بحوالى 100 كم من الشمال الشرقى وفيها انبع السيد المسيح عين ماء وكانت المدينة مليئة بالاوثان وعند دخول العائلة المقدسة المدينه سقطت الاوثان على الارض فأساء اهلها معاملة العائلة المقدسة فتركت العائلة المقدسة تلك المدينة وتوجهت نحو الجنوب 
*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة فى بلدة مسطرد[/SIZE]
**



**كنيسة السيدة العذراء بمسطرد - القليوبية **

غادرت العائلة المقدسة مدينه تل بسطا ( بسطه ) متجهه نحو الجنوب حتى وصلت بلدة مسطرد - المحمة وتبعد عن مدينه القاهرة بحوالى 10 كم تقريباً 
وكلمة المحمة معناها مكان الاستحمام وسميت كذلك لان العذراء مريم أحمت هناك السيد المسيح وغسلت ملابسة وفى عودة العائلة المقدسة مرت ايضاً على مسطرد وانبع السيد المسيح له المجد نبع ماء لا يزال موجوداً الى اليوم 





بئر بداخل الكنيسة 





سلم المغارة بكنيسة 
السيدة العذراء بمسطرد العائلة المقدسة فى مدينة بلبيس 





أيقونة بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ببلبيس 
<H4 align=right>ومن مسطرد انتقلت العائلة المقدسة شمالاً الى بلبيس ( فيلبس ) مركز بلبيس التابع لمحافظة الشرقية وتبعد عن مدينة القاهرة حوالى55 كم تقريباً واستظلت العائلة المقدسة عند شجرة عرفت باسم شجرة العذراء مريم ومرت العائلة المقدسة على بلبيس ايضاً فى رجوعها 




كنيسة السيدة العذراء من الداخل - بلبيس 





</H4>*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة بسمنود وسنجا[/SIZE]
**



**كنيسة الشهيد ابانوب بسمنود - الغربية **

ومن بلبيس رحلت العائلة المقدسة شمالاً بغرب الى بلدة منية سمنود - منية جناح 
[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة فى مدينة سمنود [/SIZE]

<H4 align=right>
مــن منيـة سمنود عبـرت العــائلة المقـدسـة نهـر النيــل الـى مـدينة سمنـود ( جمنوتى - ذبة نثر ) داخـل الدلتا واستقبلهم شعبها استقبـالاً حسناً فباركهـم السيد المسيح لـه المجـد 
ويوجد بها ماجور كبير من حجر الجرانيت يقال ان السيدة العذراء عجنت به اثناء وجودها ويوجد ايضا بئر ماء باركه السيد بنفسه ومن مدينة سمنود رحلت العـائلة المقدسة شمالاً بغــرب الـى منطقة البرلس حتى وصلت مدينة ( سخا - خـاست - بيخـا ايسوس ) حالياً فــى محافظة كفــر الشيخ 





حجاب الهيكل بكنيسة السيدة العذراء - بلبيس 
العائلة المقدسة فى مدينة سخا 





حجاب الهيكل بكنيسة السيدة العذراء - سخا 


<H4 align=right>
وقد ظهر قدم السيد المسيح على حجر ومنه اخذت المدينه اسمها بالقبطية وقد اخفى هذا الحجر زمناً طويلاً خوفاً من سرقته فى بعض العصور واكتشف هذا الحجر ثانيه من حوالى 13 عاما فقط واذا كانت العائلة المقدسة قد سلكت الطريق الطبيعى اثناء سيرها من ناحية سمنود الى مدينة سخا فلا بد انها تكون قد مرت على كثير من البلاد التابعة لمحافظة الغربية وكفر الشيخ ويقول البعض انها عبرت فى طريقها فى برارى بلقاس 





أثار قدم السيد المسيح على حجر 
بكنيسة السيدة العذراء - سخا - كفر الشيخ 



</H4></H4>*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة فى وادى النطرون [/SIZE]
**



**دير النبا مقار - وادى النطرون**



**دير السريان - وادى النطرون**



**دير الأنبا بيشوى**
ومن مدينة سخا عبرت العائلة المقدسة نهر النيل (فرع رشيد ) الى غرب الدلتا وتحركت جنوباً الى وادى النطرون ( الاسقيط ) وقد بارك السيد المسيح وامه العذراء هذا المكان 




المدخل الأثرى لدير النبا مقار





دير البراموس - وادى النطرون





دير الأنبا مقار


*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*العائلة المقدسة فى منطقة المطرية وعين شمس والزيتون *




مسلة عين شمس - عين شمس 


*
ومن وادى النطرون ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة جنوباً ناحية مدينة القاهرة وعبرت نهر النيل الى الناحية الشرقية متجهه ناحية المطرية وعين شمس 
ومنطقة المطرية وهى بالقرب من عين شمس ( هليوبوليس - اون ) وتبعد عن مدينة القاهرة بحوالى 10كم وفى هذا الزمان كانت عين شمس يسكنها عدد كبير من اليهود وكان لهم معبد يسمى بمعبد اونياس 
وفى المطرية استظلت العائلة المقدسة تحت شجرة تعرف الى اليوم بشجرة مريم . وانبع الرب يسوع عين ماء وشرب منه وباركه ثم غسلت فيه السيدة العذراء ملابس الطفل يسوع وصبت الماء على الارض فنبت فى تلك البقعة نبات عطرى ذو رائحة جميلة هو المعروف بنبات البلسم او البلسان يضيفونه الى انواع العطور والاطياب التى يصنع منها الميرون المقدس 
[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة فى الزيتون [/SIZE]

<H4 align=right>ومن منطقة المطرية وعين شمس سارت العائلة المقدسة متجهه ناحية مصر القديمة وارتاحت العائلة المقدسة لفترة بالزيتون وهى فى طريقها لمصر القديمة 




شجرة السيدة العذراء بالمطرية - القاهرة




كنيسةالسيدة العذراء بالزيتون
*

</H4>


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة بمنطقة وسط القاهرة ومصر القديمة [/SIZE]
**



**كاتدرائية مارمرقس بالأزبكية **

مرت العائلة المقدسة وهى فى طريقها من الزيتون الى مصر القديمة على المنطقة الكائن بها حالياً كنيسة السيدة العذراء الاثرية بحارة زويلة وكذلك على العزوباية بكلوت بك 
[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة تستريح بمنطقة وسط القاهرة [/SIZE]

<H4 align=right>اما عن منطقة وسط القاهرة فتوجد بها  

كنيسة العذراء الاثرية بحارة زويلة *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجرس *    الكنيسة المعلقة - مصر القديمة 
كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس ابى سيفين *
دير السيدة العذراء للراهبات *
ديرمارجرجس للراهبات *



ومنطقة كلوت بك بها 

الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى بالازبكية بكلوت بك * 
مقررات لاديرة الرهبان وبها كنائس متعددة * 



</H4>*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة فى منطقة مصر القديمة [/SIZE]

*
ووصلت العائلة المقدسة الى مصر القديم وتعتبر منطقة مصر القديمة من اهم المناطق والمحطات التى حلت بها العائلة المقدسة فى رحلتها الى ارض مصر ويوجد بها العديد من الكنائس والاديرة 
وقد تباركت هذه المنطقة بوجود العائلة المقدسة ولم تستطع العائلة المقدسة البقاء فيها الا اياماً قلائل نظراً لتحطم الاوثان فأثار ذلك والى الفسطاط فأراد قتل الصبى يسوع 
وكنيسه القديس سرجيوس ( ابو سرجه ) بها الكهف ( المغارة ) التى لجأت اليها العائلة المقدسة وتعتبر من اهم معالم العائلة المقدسة بمصر القديمة




كنيسة القديسة بربارة من الداخل - مصر القديمة <H4 align=right>وسنورد كنائس منطقة حصن بابليون مصر القديمة 

كنيسة القديس سرجيوس - ابو سرجه *
كنيسة العذراء الشهيرة بالمعلقة * 
كنيسة القديسة بربارة * 
كنيسة مارجرجس - بقصر الشمع *
كنيسة العذراء الشهيرة باسم قصرية الريحان *
دير مارجرجس للراهبات *
حصن بابليون والمتحف القبطى وكنيسة مارجرجس للروم الاثوذكس *
المعبد اليهودى بن عزرا *
*





*كنيسة مارجرجس للروم الارثوذكس* *اما الكنائس الموجودة بالفسطاط - مصر القديمة وهى تقع بالقرب من جامع عمرو بن العاص فهى 
كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس المعروف بأبى سيفين *
كنيسة الانبا شنوده *
كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالدمشيرية *
دير السيدة العذراء للراهبات *
دير ابى سيفين للراهبات *
كنيسة السيدة العذراء - بابليون الدرج * 
كنيسة اباكير ويوحنا * 
كنيسة الامير تادرس المشرقى *
كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل التى تعرف بدير الملاك القبلى *
كنيسة مارمينا بزهراء مصر القديمة *
*




 </H4>


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة فى منطقة المعادى[/SIZE]
**



**كنيسة العذراء مريم -المعادى **

ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من منطقة مصر القديمة متجهه ناحية الجنوب حيث وصلت الى منطقة المعادى احد ضواحى منف - عاصمة مصر القديمة وقد اقلعت العائلة المقدسة فى مركب شراعى بالنيل متجهة نحو الجنوب بلاد الصعيد من البقعة المقام عليها الان كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالعدوية لان منها عبرت (عدت) العائلة المقدسة الى النيل فى رحلتها الى الصعيد ومنها جاء اسم المعادى وما زال السلم الحجرى الذى نزلت عليه العائلة المقدسة الى ضفة النيل موجوداً وله مزار يفتح من فناء الكنيسة 




السلم الحجرى الأثرى بكنيسة العذراء - المعادى 
ومن الاحداث العجيبة التى حدثت عند هذه الكنيسة انه فى يوم الجمعه 3 برمهات الموافق 12 مارس 1976 م وجد الكتاب المقدس مفتوحاً على سفر اشعياء النبى الاصحاح 19-25 مبارك شعبى مصر طافياً على سطح الماء فى المنطقة المواجهه للكنيسة من مياة النيل 


[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقـدسة تـرتحل جنوبا 
الـى صعيد مصـر [/SIZE]<H4 align=right>


وصلت العائلة المقدسة قرية دير الجرنوس ديرارجانوس على مسافة 10 كم غرب اشنين النصارى - مركز مغاغة 
وبجوار الحائط الغربى لكنيسة السيدة العذراء يوجد بئرعميق يقول التقليد ان العائلة المقدسة شربت منه 
مرت العائلة المقدسة على بقعة تسمى اباى ايسوس ( بيت يسوع ) شرقى البهسنا ومكانه الان قرية صندفا ( بنى مزار ) وقرية البهنسا الحالية تقع على مسافة 17 كم غرب بنى مزار 






شجرة السيدة العذراء بالمانيا [SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة بجبل الطير - شرقى سمالوط[/SIZE]




كنيسة السيدة العذراء بجبل الطير سمالوط - المنيا 

ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من بلدة البهنسا ناحية الجنوب حتى بلدة سمالوط ومنهاعبرت النيل ناحية الشرق حيث يقع الآن دير السيدة العذراء بجبل الطير ( اكورس ) شرق سمالوط ويقع هذا الدير جنوب معدية بنى خالد بحوالى 2 كم حيث استقرت العائلة بالمغارة الموجودة بالكنيسة الاثرية 
ويعرف بجبل الطير لان الوفاً من طير البوقيرس تجتمع فيه ويسمى ايضاً بجبل الكف حيث يذكر التقليد القبطى ان العائلة المقدسة وهى بجوار الجبل - كادت صخرة كبيرة من الجبل ان تسقط عليهم فمد الرب يسوع يده ومنع الصخرة من السقوط فامتنعت وانطبعت كفه على الصخر 
شجرة العابد بجبل الطير 




شجرة العابد - نزلة عبيد - المنيا 


<H4 align=right>

وفى الطريق مرت العائلة المقدسة على شجرة لبخ عالية ( شجرة غار ) على مسافة 2 كم جنوب جبل الطير بجوار الطريق المجاور للنيل ، والجبل الواصل من جبل الطير الى نزلة عبيد الى كوبرى المنيا الجديد ويقال ان هذه الشجرة سجدت للسيد المسيح له المجد وتجد ان جميع فروعها هابطة بإتجاه الارض ثم صاعدة ثانيه بالاوراق الخضراء ويطلق عليها شجرة العابد 
</H4></H4>*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*العائلة المقدسة تواصل رحلتها جنوبا*




بقايا أثار رومانية بالأشمونين - المنيا 

*العائلة المقدسة ببلدة الاشمونيين ملوى *




غادرت العائلة المقدسة من منطقة جبل الطير وعبرت النيل من الناحية الشرقية الى الناحية الغربية واتجهت نحو الاشمونيين ( اشمون الثانية ) وحدثت فى هذه البلدة كثير من العجائب وسقطت اوثانها وباركت العائلة المقدسة الاشمونيين 



*العائلة المقدسة ببلدية يروط الشريف - اسيوط *




ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من الاشمونيين واتجهت جنوباً حوالى 20 كم ناحية ديروط الشريف فيليس 



*العائلة المقدسة ببلدة قسقام *




ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من ديروط الشريف الى قرية قسقام ( قوست قوصيا ) حيث سقط الصنم معبودهم وتحطم فطردهم اهلها خارج المدينة واصبحت هذه المدينه خراباً 



*العائلة المقدسة ببلدة مير *



هربت العائلة المقدسة من قرية قسقام واتجهت نحو بلدة مير ميره تقع على بعد 7 كم غرب القوصية وقد اكرم اهل مير العائلة المقدسة اثناء وجودها بالبلدة وباركهم الرب يسوع والسيدة العذراء 




*دير السيدة العذراء بديروط الشريف - أسيوط *



*مغارة بكنيسة العذراء بجبل الطير - سمالوط - المنيا*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*العائلة المقدسة بجبل قسقام *





أقدم مذبح حجرى فى التاريخ بكنيسة
السيدة العذراء - دير المحرق - أسيوط 

ومن مير ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة الى جبل قسقام حيث يوجد الان دير المحرق ومنطقة الدير المحرق هذه من اهم المحطات التى استقرت فيها العائلة المقدسة حتى سمى المكان بيت لحم الثانى 
يقع هذا الدير فى سفح الجبل الغربى المعروف بجبل قسقام نسبة الى المدينة التى خربت ويبعد نحو 12 كم غرب بلدة القوصية التابعه لمحافظة اسيوط على بعد 327 كم جنوبى القاهرة 
مكثت العائلة المقدسة نحو حوالى سته اشهر وعشرة ايام فى المغارة التى اصبحت فيما بعد هيكلاً لكنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية فى الجهه الغربية من الدير ومذبح هذه الكنيسة حجر كبير كان يجلس عليه السيد المسيح وفى هذا الدير ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف الشيخ فى حلم قائلا قم وخذ الصبى وأمه وإذهب أرض اسرائيل لانه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبى مت 2-20-21 




دير المحرق بجبل قسقام - أسيوط


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*[SIZE=+3]العائلة المقدسة بجبل درنكة - اسيوط [/SIZE]
**



**دير السيدة العذراء بجبل درنكة - أسيوط **
وفى طريق العودة سلكوا طريقا اخر انحرف بهم الى الجنوب قليلا حتى جبل اسيوط المعروف بجبل درنكة وباركته العائلة المقدسة حيث بنى دير باسم السيدة العذراء يقع على مسافة 8 كم جنوب غرب اسيوط 
ثم وصلوا الى مصر القديمة ثم المطرية ثم المحمة ومنها الى سيناء ثم فلسطين حيث سكن القديس يوسف والعائلة المقدسة فى قرية الناصرة بالجليل وهكذا انتهت رحلة المعاناة التى استمرت اكثر من ثلاث سنوات ذهابا وايابا قطعوا فيها مسافة اكثر من الفى كيلو متر ووسلة مواصلاتهم الوحيدة ركوبة ضعيفة الى جوار السفن احيانا فى النيل وبذلك قطعوا معظم الطريق مشيا على الاقدام محتملين تعب المشى وحر الصيف وبرد الشتاء والجوع والعطش والمطاردة فى كل مكان فكانت رحلة شاقة بكل معنى الكملة تحملها السيد المسيح وهو طفل مع أمه العذراء والقديس يوسف بفرح لأجلن
*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

*يارب يعجبكم الموضوع  ..ها عايز احلي ردود*


----------

